# Yey! I'm Preggers!



## tabbicles (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone again, Just got my positive! From my dates I am only 4w 4 days so really hoping this one sticks after a chemical last month.

Am noticing changes in my BS already, luckily having been through this before I can start really getting on top of it. Not going to docs till next week just in case.......


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2014)

Great news, congratulations!  I hope that everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## Pete H (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations hope all goes well.


----------



## Cleo (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations !.  Hope you're feeling ok ?  - - great that you have been through this before so you can draw from previous experience ! I remember before doing the pregnancy test I was having hypos every day around 11am but never really put two and two together .....

good luck with everything ! x


----------



## pav (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I was getting hypos too! This morning I was 11.3 when only 7.3 before bed, a week ago I would have woken up hypo! Time to change my nighttime dose already! First of many adjustments 

Yeah I will try and be a bit more relaxed this time. Only worry is miscarriage but my tests are getting darker still. And there is nothing I can do about it so trying not to worry. 
Xx


----------



## Cleo (Feb 21, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> Only worry is miscarriage but my tests are getting darker still. And there is nothing I can do about it so trying not to worry.
> Xx



Sounds very sensible !.  x


----------



## Riri (Feb 21, 2014)

All the best with those blood sugars. Great news for you


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats lovely news, hope all goes well for you


----------



## Bloden (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations! Don't forget to keep us updated.


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## bev (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations!Bev


----------



## KateR (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2014)

Excellent stuff    Some good news     Hope things go well


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations. Enjoy the challenge of pregnancy with diabetes


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2014)

Congrats tabbicles


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Exhaustion is kicking in and I have every symptom under the sun, very hard with a 3 year old! X


----------



## Jambat (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh that's great news - congratulations!


----------

